# Pictures of Marvin's new M-Edge cover and Borsa Bella bag!



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I gotta say I love them both. They both came in the mail yesterday. Now I'm so torn as I planned on returning the M-Edge since I have an Oberon on order - but, now I don't know what to do. 

It is a tight fit on the width of the Borsa Bella bag, but, I can zip it easily so I'm not too concerned about it. It would be perfect about 1/2 an inch wider to accommodate the M-Edge (I have the Genuine Leather Prodigy in Sapphire Blue).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for the pics.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Shawna said:


> I gotta say I love them both. They both came in the mail yesterday. Now I'm so torn as I planned on returning the M-Edge since I have an Oberon on order - but, now I don't know what to do.
> 
> It is a tight fit on the width of the Borsa Bella bag, but, I can zip it easily so I'm not too concerned about it. It would be perfect about 1/2 an inch wider to accommodate the M-Edge (I have the Genuine Leather Executive in Sapphire Blue).


Is that the executive or the prodigy model? Looks like it has the hinge system. I thought only the prodigy had the hinge. Just wondering.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I wish my M-Edge cover would come soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice pictures.

I know you said it's the Executive Cover...but I think they sent you a Prodigy! The Executive has 4 corners, the Prodigy uses the hinge.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

You know it does have the hinge system, I've been confused on the "right" name for it!!  It must be the prodigy!  I ordered and cancelled a couple of times and can't keep the names straight.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I changed it to Prodigy in my original post.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok. That makes sense. Someone else posted this morning that M-Edge sent them the wrong one.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Ooooh, looks awesome! I'm thinking about getting the same M-edge cover in the same color, so thanks for the photos!

All of these Borsa Bella covers look nice too--I've seen quite a few of them in posts lately!


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pics!  Shawna, what are the dimensions of your M-Edge cover?  I ordered the same bag am now wondering whether the oberon would fit


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Your pics are gorgeous!  I am trying to resist the m-edge cover but all these pics have me soooo tempted!  Is your Borsa Bella bag the 10x7? Or the 9x6?


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love that pink bag, its so cute


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't get it. Does the Kindle really need a padded cover like the M-Edge AND another padded cover like the Borsa Bella? Is that not overkill, and oversized?

I'm looking for a simple sleeve cover just to protect my K1 and M-edge from dirt in my backpack. Any ideas?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Shawna said:


> I gotta say I love them both. They both came in the mail yesterday. Now I'm so torn as I planned on returning the M-Edge since I have an Oberon on order - but, now I don't know what to do.
> 
> It is a tight fit on the width of the Borsa Bella bag, but, I can zip it easily so I'm not too concerned about it. It would be perfect about 1/2 an inch wider to accommodate the M-Edge (I have the Genuine Leather Prodigy in Sapphire Blue).


Love them Shawna! So pretty.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

skanter said:


> I don't get it. Does the Kindle really need a padded cover like the M-Edge AND another padded cover like the Borsa Bella? Is that not overkill, and oversized?
> 
> I'm looking for a simple sleeve cover just to protect my K1 and M-edge from dirt in my backpack. Any ideas?


I think it is a personal choice skanter. With my Klassic I only had the Oberon cover but with my K 2 I have both. I love the Borsa Bella bag for protection in purse and another reason is I can stick my DL and debit card in the Borsa Bag with my Kindle and use it if I don't want to carry my purse. It isn't overkill or over sized for me for what I want. I think you should be able to find a simple sleeve for your Kindle.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

So Shawna------How do you like that hinge system.  It looks like it's the same system that's in the amazon cover and I really like it so I'm sure I'd like the prodigy.  Does it fold back flat.  That's what I do like about the amazon cover is that when it's folded back, it's nice and flat.  I just wish the amazon cover had a little more padding under the leather like the M-edge does.  I got my M-edge platform yesterday and I like the padding on it.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think it is a personal choice skanter. With my Klassic I only had the Oberon cover but with my K 2 I have both. I love the Borsa Bella bag for protection in purse and another reason is I can stick my DL and debit card in the Borsa Bag with my Kindle and use it if I don't want to carry my purse. It isn't overkill or over sized for me for what I want. I think you should be able to find a simple sleeve for your Kindle.


Linda, I wasn't putting down your choice, just trying to see the reasoning behind it. I really like the M-Edge case, but it doesn't protect the screen as well as the original K1 case did (padding on left side) so I thought another cover would be small and light, without additional padding. If I could try the BB with my K1, I might like it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

skanter said:


> Linda, I wasn't putting down your choice, just trying to see the reasoning behind it. I really like the M-Edge case, but it doesn't protect the screen as well as the original K1 case did (padding on left side) so I thought another cover would be small and light, without additional padding. If I could try the BB with my K1, I might like it.


Oh I knew you weren't putting my choice down, I was explaining why I like the BB. She does have a sleeve just for the Kindle I think, it may would work for you.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Very, very nice! Thanks for sharing those photos.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

skanter said:


> I don't get it. Does the Kindle really need a padded cover like the M-Edge AND another padded cover like the Borsa Bella? Is that not overkill, and oversized?
> 
> I'm looking for a simple sleeve cover just to protect my K1 and M-edge from dirt in my backpack. Any ideas?


The only reason I have both is for in my purse (around home I just use the M-Edge). I have two little kids and my purse is constantly full of crumbs from various snacks, wet wipes, sippy cups ... The zippered cover protects the edges of my Kindle from these hazards where the M-Edge can't. It does make it bulkier for in my purse but, it's worth it to me for the extra protection. Believe me, my husband questioned my rationale for all the accessories too!!!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Shawna said:


> The only reason I have both is for in my purse (around home I just use the M-Edge). I have two little kids and my purse is constantly full of crumbs from various snacks, wet wipes, sippy cups ... The zippered cover protects the edges of my Kindle from these hazards where the M-Edge can't. It does make it bulkier for in my purse but, it's worth it to me for the extra protection. Believe me, my husband questioned my rationale for all the accessories too!!!


Same reason I want both as well.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks very nice I like your color combination.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love those together Shawna. I do know that Melissa is working on an even wider bag for those covers... I did not know they were wider and she is now aware too.

As far as your Oberons fitting, I do not think you need worry. The width is the same as the K1 covers and a few people have had no problem fitting them in the BB case. Also, you can see by these two pics the M-edge is significantly wider...


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> So Shawna------How do you like that hinge system. It looks like it's the same system that's in the amazon cover and I really like it so I'm sure I'd like the prodigy. Does it fold back flat. That's what I do like about the amazon cover is that when it's folded back, it's nice and flat. I just wish the amazon cover had a little more padding under the leather like the M-edge does. I got my M-edge platform yesterday and I like the padding on it.


My M-Edge doesn't fold back flat. I don't think this bothers me (I'm still getting used to using a cover!) but, if it is something that is important to you, I'm not sure the M-Edge is ideal. The extra inch of space on the left side seems to bunch up a bit when trying to fold it back.


----------

